# Slides?



## lkorn (Jan 26, 2005)

I jsut received an application for entry into Juried Craft fair.  One of the requirements is to submit four (4) slides showing samples.  My question; can a digital photo be converted into slides, or do I have to dust off my old point & shoot 35mm?


----------



## Doghouse (Jan 26, 2005)

Yes, they can be but it is about 50 per slide.  (guy has you over a barrel)

I just dusted off the old camera and re-set everything up for a controled shoot.


----------



## lkorn (Jan 26, 2005)

Oh well!  $0.50 times the required 4 slides...  Hmm, No brainer, I guess.  Now if I could only figure out how to get some nice shot... After I turn some nice pens []



> _Originally posted by Doghouse_
> <br />Yes, they can be but it is about 50 per slide.  (guy has you over a barrel)
> 
> I just dusted off the old camera and re-set everything up for a controled shoot.


----------



## Doghouse (Jan 26, 2005)

NO, that is $50 not .50.  Yes Fifty dollars not cents.  

There was only one guy I could find doing it.  It is much easier to just shoot the roll, let alone cheeper!

Remember you do not always get the slides back!


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 26, 2005)

Here's an option you might want to check out.  $2.49 per slide fom a digital image. http://www.iprintfromhome.com/image.asp?id=2621&pid=6


----------



## dougle40 (Jan 27, 2005)

> NO, that is $50 not .50. Yes Fifty dollars not cents.



Man , this guy doesn't see you coming , he <b>CALLS</b> you !!!!!


----------



## RussFairfield (Jan 27, 2005)

Doghouse, you found someone who didn't want your business. 

Real photo processing folks will make slides from digital, and the cost is something less than $10 for the original copy work, and about $3 for every duplicate slide. 

There are a lot of internet sourses that will work for less.


----------

